# Living in the palm jumeirah???



## delgado (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi there!!!
Keep hearing different things about the palm: great, too humid, too far, splendid views, etc... 
What about these letters?? Any branch better, different??
How does it compare with a house in umm suqeim 1 or jumeirah 3???
Would love some help, insight...!!!
Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Difficult to compare as they are both very different. Umm suquiem / jumeirah has more smaller independent shops and amenities, but both have beaches close by. Palm properties are newer, but I'd say if budget isn't a concern then villas in umm suquiem would be a better option overall. Quality of places varies greatly in this area as properties are older so you'd need to look at a few to see what your money buys. If it's apartment living you are looking for, then it would be the palm as there are almost no villas in jumeirah. All depends on your leisure and family needs i guess


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry... Almost no APARTMENTS in Jumeirah


----------



## delgado (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks!!! I was tempted By the seaview idea....
I also have teenagers... Is it important in the choice of the place/zone??


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd say so... If they are of school age, there are many schools in jumeirah and umm suquiem. There are none on the palm. Overall I'd say jumeirah has much more of a family feel. Depending on where you choose you can also get a sea view there, although it will cost more. Places on or near al wasl road / jumeirah road are only a short walk from a (better than the palm) beach IMO


----------



## delgado (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok!! Thanks for the advice (precise!);-)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I wouldn't live on the Palm. One reasonably sized earthquake in southern Iran and you're all going to die, reclaimed by the sea.


----------



## delgado (Apr 28, 2011)

Tempting;-)))


----------



## Annemoongod (Apr 10, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I wouldn't live on the Palm. One reasonably sized earthquake in southern Iran and you're all going to die, reclaimed by the sea.


Hello , are there many reasonably sized earthquakes in Sothern Iran? 
how big would it have to be to be unreasonable ?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There are earthquakes in southern Iran all the time, it's not uncommon to feel the tremors in the UAE.

I'm no expert in structural engineering but I'd imagine a foundation of compacted sand wouldn't react too well to a good shaking from underneath. It would take just one section to be weaker than the rest and it would be a domino effect.

With all the natural disasters that seem to be happening lately, would you gamble on it not happening here?

Matthew 7:26 "But everyone who hears these words of mine and does not put them into practice is like a foolish man who built his house on sand."


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> There are earthquakes in southern Iran all the time, it's not uncommon to feel the tremors in the UAE.
> 
> I'm no expert in structural engineering but I'd imagine a foundation of compacted sand wouldn't react too well to a good shaking from underneath. It would take just one section to be weaker than the rest and it would be a domino effect.
> 
> ...


The palm is not made from compacted sand. There is a solid rock base, and the whole thing is ultra compacted. Engineers have said that the ground on the Palm is more solid then mainland Dubai. The only risk would be from a Tsunami, and given that the Arabian gulf is only 90 metres deep at its deepest point the risk of this is minimal. I don't think this area has ever had a tsunami, despite our relative proximity to the Iranian fault line.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you noticed how the individual blocks are brought up to put a low rise apartment together, between sparcely spaced steel, then speckled over to make look like is a wall? My wall is falling apart, so I know mine are built such as this.  I dont even want to think about the safety in the high rises. 

I dare say if there ever is a high magnitude earthquake, few of us are going to be safe. 

Might as well live on the palm and enjoy if that is your type of thing.


----------



## Shockmo (Apr 28, 2011)

I live on the palm. Its very much a tourist place from what i've seen. Very seldom do you see the same people...PM me if ya want to discuss it further.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> The palm is not made from compacted sand. There is a solid rock base, and the whole thing is ultra compacted. Engineers have said that the ground on the Palm is more solid then mainland Dubai. The only risk would be from a Tsunami, and given that the Arabian gulf is only 90 metres deep at its deepest point the risk of this is minimal. I don't think this area has ever had a tsunami, despite our relative proximity to the Iranian fault line.


Are you really going to take the word of some engineer over THE BIBLE?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Well since I survived May 21st, I think I'll be alright....................


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

You have just been judged on the 21st...Oct 21st is the day. Good news is, since you have already been judged, you are free to do whatever you want for the next 4 months! It's a 4 month morality pass...get to it!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

xchaos777 said:


> you have just been judged on the 21st...oct 21st is the day. Good news is, since you have already been judged, you are free to do whatever you want for the next 4 months! It's a 4 month morality pass...get to it!


ooooooooooh yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

I live in Marina Residence (left side) and used to live shoreline (right side) 

If you have a family I would say shoreline right side or a villa or Oceana/ Tiara. Marina Res seems to have only a few families living there and is mostly couples/ young professionals. The pools are very quiet and so is the gym but there is no direct beach access (we still use our shoreline card for beach/pool access) but I personally prefer the apartments as they are a higher spec/ better finishing and a lot more roomy.

Shoreline beach clubs have a great family feel but the pool/sunbed areas are so busy on weekends its hard to swim about at all without getting jumped on by children/hit by an inflatable shark


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> The palm is not made from compacted sand. There is a solid rock base, and the whole thing is ultra compacted. Engineers have said that the ground on the Palm is more solid then mainland Dubai. The only risk would be from a Tsunami, and given that the Arabian gulf is only 90 metres deep at its deepest point the risk of this is minimal. I don't think this area has ever had a tsunami, despite our relative proximity to the Iranian fault line.


Vibro-compaction

Very interesting...


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

rebeccatess said:


> I live in Marina Residence (left side) and used to live shoreline (right side)
> 
> If you have a family I would say shoreline right side or a villa or Oceana/ Tiara. Marina Res seems to have only a few families living there and is mostly couples/ young professionals. The pools are very quiet and so is the gym but there is no direct beach access (we still use our shoreline card for beach/pool access) but I personally prefer the apartments as they are a higher spec/ better finishing and a lot more roomy.
> 
> Shoreline beach clubs have a great family feel but the pool/sunbed areas are so busy on weekends its hard to swim about at all without getting jumped on by children/hit by an inflatable shark


I agree with Rebecca. I also live in Marina Residence & find it a nice place to live. Dont opt to live on the ground floor though. They are prone to sewage flooding (Speaking from experience). I know of 3 different apartments also on ground floors in marina residence who have also had the same pleasant surprise.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Palm Jumeirah sinkhole swallows taxi - The National



> "The broken water main caused the sinkhole," said Ahmad Fanari, a Wade Adams engineer. "The Palm is built on sand, and where the pipe burst, the sand was washed away, weakening the roadway.


YOU'RE. ALL. GOING. TO. DIE.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Funny, but a bit scary at the same time.


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Palm Jumeirah sinkhole swallows taxi - The National
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE. ALL. GOING. TO. DIE.


Thank you Gavtek, Brilliant comments, If they ignore the warnings in the Bible then maybe they should consider Dads Army, THEIR' All DOOOOMed!!!!! DOOOOMED I SAY', so beware the moons eclipse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2:


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

hahahaha, I hope its a Nakheel cover up but it does seem to make sense.

What happens if the next burst pipe happens underneath a building?? no insurance.... whoops.


----------

